# Rca hd52w59 blinking green light



## burzum10

I have a rca hd52w59 tv 1st problem i had was the tv had a rainbow in the midle of the tv with no picture on the top half and a some what normal picture on the bottom half. I bought a used deflection board and put my flyback on it. then i had a new problem. now no picture and the power light would come on then i would get a chirp noise three times then nothing. i put my fly back on my original board and now have the same problem again, power light 3 flashes with a chirp between flashes. i was told the flyback probably got damaged from the used board. 

So, I bought a brand new deflection board psb 260 (same as mine) complete. I installed it now i have the green power light flashing but no chirp. What is the next step Rca hd52w59 ict222a chassis with the psb260 deflection board.

thanks for any help 

Douglass


----------



## lcaillo

Replacing boards is very problematic. Getting the right one for the version of the chassis that you have can be difficult. 

I would start by looking for a bad connection. If the riggon cables between the boards are using the white connectors, this could be your problem. The replacement connectors that are black are more secure.

I would also look for bad solder connections in general on the deflection board. Beyond these suggestions there are many other possibilities that require experience with this chassis and the full documentation to troubleshoot. These are often not a good choice for DIY repairs. Even lots of experienced techs won't spend much time on them beyond the obvious because there are a number of catastrophic failure modes. Shorted CRTs are very common, for instance.


----------



## burzum10

I will double check the connections tonight. if everything checks out ok is it worth having someone check it out or just getting rid of the tv? Is it possible that the board is bad?


----------



## lcaillo

It is certainly possible. If you bring it to a shop, put the set in the original condition with the original board. Many shops may not want to even touch it if you have been swapping parts. You introduce lots of potential problems that are vey difficult to track down if you don't know the exact history of what has been done. Frankly, these sets were not very good to start with. I had one for a while that I calibrated to its best potential and it was still very mediocre. Don't invest much into it.


----------



## burzum10

tv is fixed!!!! turns out i was just a little retarded. there is a ribbon cable that connects the deflection board to the board that has all the video inputs on it. the connection is under a big cluster of wires and i left it unplugged. pluged in the wires and the tv works perfectly.


----------

